# Tapatalk (mobile app) is Now Available for SMF!



## TulsaJeff (Feb 2, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Tapatalk is now working for SMF.. It does cost a few dollars for Android and iPhone users but it's so worth it;-)

_Note: It is being rolled out as a soft launch so the site will not be visible in the TapaTalk forum directory (based on subject matter). You will have to use search to find it for now. _

_Also, __private messaging and "Latest Posts" have been disabled for the time being but these should be working soon._

*Here's some instructions if you need it:*

So how do you get in there?

On your iPhone, Android, Nokia, Blackberry, etc., download the TapaTalk application.
When you first load the app, you will see the ability to browse forums, view newly added sites, and search.  Click to search.
Enter "SmokingMeatForums"
SmokingMeatForums should appear in the search results.
Click to view the site.
From there, you'll be able to login with your username and password.
Then you can navigate in, check your subscriptions, see who's online, post in the forums, and more!
Play around with it and definitely let me know what you think.


----------



## lupus (Feb 2, 2011)

Excellent! :)

Just picked up Tapatalk for another forum I frequent.

Love the app as it does make browsing the forums on a mobile platform that much more friendly and it seems to load faster :)

Thanks for doing this!! :) Now I can check out the forum while on the run easily and use the forum as mobile inspiration when shopping for groceries :D


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 2, 2011)

If any of you have an iPhone/Android and want to post some screen captures of you using the forum with this app.. I'd be most grateful. I don't think Blackberry will do that.. maybe it will but what I meant to say is.. I don't know how to do it and if you do then do it


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm nervousn to downoad.  The Android market (through Verizon) has pretty bad reviews of the app and I have no problems using the site through my Android browser.

I'll be curious to hear what others have to say


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not real familiar with the Android.. my wife has the Motorola Backflip which is one of the original Androids I think and it seems to work well on hers. That's my only experience with Android so maybe other folks who know more than I do about it will come in and enlighten..


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm a little confused? Maybe I'm not very savy on this app stuff, but I load smf on safari on my iPhone & I post & get pics easily? I'm using it now! Other than sometimes the Internet sucks it's just like my notebook? Is there going to be something better on the app?


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 2, 2011)

I just read about the app in the store. Thing that caught my eye is that it says you can upload directly to the site. That would be great for taking pics from my phone & putting them right on my post:):)


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I bought the app & been playing with it for the last 30 minutes. It is real fast, but I can't seem to get to "new posts" & I tried to find a place to do a test post & maybe upload a pic. I'm not seeing anyway to do this? I'll keep trying!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 3, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Well I bought the app & been playing with it for the last 30 minutes. It is real fast, but I can't seem to get to "new posts" & I tried to find a place to do a test post & maybe upload a pic. I'm not seeing anyway to do this? I'll keep trying!




Latest Posts or "New Posts" are turned off for now.. they will be turned on a little later once they get done fully integrating it into the site. I only have the Blackberry version so I am not sure how to start a new post on other phones..

For me when you have a post pulled up and you touch the post with you finger, it brings up an option to reply or quote.

There are a few other folks who use this app for other forums and will know a little more about how it works.. they will weigh in soon I am sure.


----------



## lupus (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay, just started a new topic in this subsection of the forum using Tapatalk.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103214/tapatalk-starting-a-new-post

It works and uploading images work :)

Thanks for activating and making the forum Tapatalk capable


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 3, 2011)

[quote name="lupus" url="/forum/thread/103208/tapatalk-mobile-app-is-now-available-for-smf#post_591301"]Okay, just started a new topic in this subsection of the forum using Tapatalk.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103214/tapatalk-starting-a-new-post It works and uploading images work :) Thanks for activating and making the forum Tapatalk capable :beercheer:[/quote]

Wow the app just kinda updated itself & all the buttons are there. Pics straight from my phone, faster posting, who's on the site!! 

 Jeff you are & always have been DA MAN


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 3, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> lupus said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, just started a new topic in this subsection of the forum using Tapatalk.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103214/tapatalk-starting-a-new-post It works and uploading images work :) Thanks for activating and making the forum Tapatalk capable
> ...


Glad it's working great for you.. that's exactly what I wanted!!


----------



## pintobean (Feb 3, 2011)

Works great for me on my Sprint EVO. Now I'm never going to get anything done!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2011)

Works good on my droid liberty 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 3, 2011)

Now I'm really getting excited to get my new iPhone!!!!  Bought it Monday and it is "supposed to" arrive tomorrow...but can't really rely on the folks at the post office here on the island getting to it before the work day ends. It will be among the first apps I ad to the phone!

Thanks again to Jeff and the others for stepping up and not only looking into the ideas that members suggest, but implementing them.


----------



## deannc (Feb 3, 2011)

Must be performing some maintenance this evening?  I downloaded the app because I can't stand using safari on my iphone for the forum.  Done up a post with some screen shots and got ready to upload and bam, "The Forum you are visiting is closed!"  I'll give it a try later tonight and see its back up online.

The app seems pretty straightforward and very easy to use on the Iphone.  I've been waiting for something like this and can't wait, now I can browse at work all day! No more worries about the network nazi's at work tracking my browsing! LOL

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## watermelonslim (Feb 3, 2011)

I tried all day and could never post in tapatalk. I read another post (I could log in and read the forum in tapatalk, just couldn't and still can't post) about someone getting marked as spam or something so they couldn't post. I wonder if that is what's happened to me, but only in tapatalk or something?

I'm halfway there, I can read the site in tapatalk. I just can't post. At first I thought it was my phone, but I can still post on all the other boards I frequent in tapatalk.


----------



## dcscuz (Feb 3, 2011)

Works great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermelonslim (Feb 4, 2011)

Test

Edit:
Sweet! I'm in!
If anyone is having trouble, update the tapatalk app. I had been holding off on the update due to some questionable reviews. All the sites I frequent worked just fine but for some reason I couldn't post here. I broke down and installed the update and here I am...
Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk.


----------



## deannc (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been getting this timeout error message and won't bother typing a lot in case it doesn't work again.


----------



## deannc (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok, well it worked that time. Previously when I was receiving the error message I did close all the way out and logged back in then just pasted the information, so it shouldn't have timed out. 

Still great for reading the forums and I'm sure it'll improve with time.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't really know why some phones are having issues.. I will tell you that this was just released and as I said in the original announcement, it was considered to be a soft launch which just means that it's working but it could have a few bugs and if you find a bug just report it and the brains that be will try to get everything fixed.The app seems to be working pretty good for most but if you do have an issue just do what you've been doing and report it.This is the process for making it better..Once all the bugs are found/fixed, I am sure the private messaging and "Latest Posts" will be turned on and make it 100 times better.


----------



## deannc (Feb 5, 2011)

Jeff, having this is type of access is great now so when all of the options/features become available, it's really going to be awesome!  Thanks for all the work you and the team are putting in to provide this feature!


----------



## watermelonslim (Feb 5, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> I don't really know why some phones are having issues.. I will tell you that this was just released and as I said in the original announcement, it was considered to be a soft launch which just means that it's working but it could have a few bugs and if you find a bug just report it and the brains that be will try to get everything fixed. The app seems to be working pretty good for most but if you do have an issue just do what you've been doing and report it. This is the process for making it better.. Once all the bugs are found/fixed, I am sure the private messaging and "Latest Posts" will be turned on and make it 100 times better.


Here is what I've noticed so far...

1: I could not post at all until I updated to the latest version of tapatalk. I kept getting some error every time I would hit submit. I thought it was a permissions issue because I could post fine on all the other message boards I frequent. I had held off on installing the update because I read a few questionable reviews, and my older version was working fine. I finally broke down and installed it, and now everything works. Oh, and those questionable reviews were up in the night. The new version is great, and everything works. 

2: When I make a post, I don't think it automatically subscribes me to the thread. I am pretty sure it does on the website, but I was not seeing the thread listed in my favorite topics in tapatalk. I was only seeing some older threads I had replied to, but none of the newer ones. I went back to the website and changed all of my subscriptions to instant email notification, and set my default to instant email notification, and set it to keep notifying me even if I haven't been to the site for a while (which is really where I prefer all these settings anyway). Now I think I see all the threads I recently replied to in my favorite topics in tapatalk (I didn't notice any missing, anyway). But the problem is they are all in some weird order. Normally the the one with the most recent activity is on top, then the one with the next most recent activity, and so on. Mine are in some random order that I can't find a pattern. And looking at it right now, I only have 10 topics added as favorites. I have no idea where it came up with that number. Normally I think tapatalk adds every thread you post in as a favorite topic. Have I really only posted in 10 threads in my entire time on this site? That can't be right.

Now, having said all of that, let me say this...

My phone has some kind of weird glitch going on right now where it shows me being in some city in Africa and my time changes to that time zone. So maybe it is organizing the threads in my favorites based on that time or something, with not all of them showing in that time zone or something. I don't know, I doubt that's it, but it wouldn't be right if I didn't mention it.

And maybe I am missing some settings in tapatalk or something. When I installed the update, I actually uninstalled my tapatalk and then downloaded a whole new version from the Android market (thinking maybe mine was corrupt and that's why I couldn't post here). When I did this, I lost all my settings and stuff. This new version is different in a lot of ways, so maybe there is some setting I haven't found yet that is causing these issues. I doubt it, but again, it wouldn't be right if I didn't mention it.

It's also quite possible that I had the same 10 topics in my favorites before I changed any settings on the site. The order is random and all I can see without scrolling down is a bunch of old topics. The newer ones are all buried in there, so it's possible they were buried in there before too. 

Other than that, I can actually read and post so the basics are definitely there. And I am thinking about smoking some ribs for the super bowl tomorrow so hopefully I can test out tapatalk for making a q-view thread! 

Thanks again for adding tapatalk. This really takes the site to a whole new level.


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 7, 2011)

The Black Berry App is in Beat but it is free it works fine on my phone thanks Jeff


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 7, 2011)

I really appreciate all the feedback.. thanks!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2011)

Man all you hi tech guys. I don't have that stuff. Guess I'm a dinosaur. My cell is just a phone! I'm so embarrassed!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 7, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Man all you hi tech guys. I don't have that stuff. Guess I'm a dinosaur. My cell is just a phone! I'm so embarrassed!


Once you cross that line of having a phone with internet, email, texting, GPS, etc. there is no turning back. I can't imagine how I ever lived without it and really it hasn't been that long ago that I didn't have all of these modern hassles..er.. I mean conveniences


----------

